# jordanelle



## Genetic Response (Jun 27, 2008)

My buddy met me and my wife at Jordanelle last night. We had a great time even though my wife cought more than my buddy and I combined. We were after smallies but as you can see she hooked a nice little rainbow as well. The smallies finally seemed to be a little more active. Hopefully next time we can make up for the smack-down she gave us.[attachment=3:ggwjqwnh]DSC05391.JPG[/attachment:ggwjqwnh]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well she looks pretty happy about her day! Good for her.

Thanks for the report and welcome aboard.


----------



## CBR (Sep 12, 2007)

That was me in the bass boat with the noisy kids! Sorry about that, my 3 year old has "issues"  Her volume is always on FULL.

Nice report and catch.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are good lookin' bass! _(O)_


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

Your wife caught more than you and your buddy combined cause you and Fatballs73 suck at fishing! Just kidding GR. I am glad that she killed you and my brother. Keep you guys in your place. I am sad I missed it but I was working out on Tiger Musky at Newton. See you on the 4th?
POW

PS Way to go on the first post and welcome to no longer lurking.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome-and a nice first post.


----------



## Fattballs73 (Jun 28, 2008)

The reason your wive caught is cause she had the front of the boat, and cause we are terrible at fishing. I wasn't registered for the forum, but since Phish already chose my screen name for me, I felt obliged.

CBR, don't even stress about the volume problem, It was actually really cool to see how excited they were and how much fun they were having. Phishouttawater screams like a little girl every time he catches a bass anyway, so I'm used to it.


----------



## razsumanofurbrthrsks (Jun 28, 2008)

Maybe next time she can hook them for you and you can reel them in, that way you can say you caught one. . And maybe your "buddy" (suspect) and you should not spoon while fishing....cama hosca ......


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like you guys were back in the rock cliff arm, are all the trees still submerged?


----------



## Genetic Response (Jun 27, 2008)

CBR said:


> That was me in the bass boat with the noisy kids! Sorry about that, my 3 year old has "issues"  Her volume is always on FULL.
> 
> Nice report and catch.


Not a problem. It looked like you guys were having fun. There is nothing better than seeing kids away from the TV and video games, and enjoying some quality time on the lake with the family. Let her scream all she wants, it won't bother me. :wink:


----------



## Genetic Response (Jun 27, 2008)

phishouttawater said:


> Your wife caught more than you and your buddy combined cause you and Fatballs73 suck at fishing! Just kidding GR. I am glad that she killed you and my brother. Keep you guys in your place. I am sad I missed it but I was working out on Tiger Musky at Newton. See you on the 4th?
> POW
> 
> PS Way to go on the first post and welcome to no longer lurking.


No it's true we do suck at fishing. I will admit that. But I can't wait to get out again. When you and your wife going to have some time to go out? We can have a men vs women contest. (My money is on the ladies.)


----------



## Genetic Response (Jun 27, 2008)

Fattballs73 said:


> The reason your wive caught is cause she had the front of the boat, and cause we are terrible at fishing. I wasn't registered for the forum, but since Phish already chose my screen name for me, I felt obliged.
> 
> CBR, don't even stress about the volume problem, It was actually really cool to see how excited they were and how much fun they were having. Phishouttawater screams like a little girl every time he catches a bass anyway, so I'm used to it.


Yes she cought more than us, and we suck at fishing. But remember she is going out of town next week! Lets hit it up again and see if we can redeem ourselves. what day is best for you?


----------



## Genetic Response (Jun 27, 2008)

waltny said:


> Looks like you guys were back in the rock cliff arm, are all the trees still submerged?


Yeah the water is as high as it has ever been. Most of the trees are under water which makes for good fishing but is hard on the pocket book. The last two times ath Jordanelle I bet I have lost 40$ worth of lures.


----------



## Genetic Response (Jun 27, 2008)

razsumanofurbrthrsks said:


> Maybe next time she can hook them for you and you can reel them in, that way you can say you caught one. . And maybe your "buddy" (suspect) and you should not spoon while fishing....cama hosca ......


One of the reasons I got married was to clarify fatballs73 and my "Buddiness." That, and the fact that I love my wife with all my heart. (and she is hotter than him) Anyways, if you know me and fatballs73 you would know that there is no room for shenanigans like that on his boat. Small boat + Fat Men= no spooning. Besides I am way too old for fatballs73, he prefers those who were born after the Reagan administration. :rotfl:

JK fatballs73 *(u)*


----------

